# beds



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

I've been feeling like a tin can in the mornings.
I've been looking at thosee temperpidic (sp) foam matress. feel great in store. anybody have one? as much as I'd hate to drop a G on a matress , at this point I think its worth it. I've tried all the matress pads & cushions. ususally fell better for a while, after getting a new one. but when the go "flat" its back to the "tin can" feeling in am.

ray


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Whatever you do, stay away from the "Sleep Number" bed. Total piece of crap. Each side has a "bubble" type hump that inflates and deflates. It's not flat at all, and you're constantly falling off the mountain, so to speak, and into the middle or the edge. What a total waste of money. 

There's a local furniture store that has a matress computer that you lay down on and it shows how your body presses on the mattress. Pretty darned slick. They can recommend a certain mattress from the readout on the screen. You'd think they'd automatically reccommend the most expensive mattress, but in the case of my youngest son, they fit his with a model that was among the cheapest. Go figure.

My problem is that my wife is quite a bit heavier than I am, and when we're both in the bed, I end up migrating her way due to the way the mattress gets squished. I sleep better when she's not in the bed, because it's flatter.


----------



## go do it (Nov 19, 2006)

i have a tempurpedic

it seems to be a good mattress for me. pretty comfy.

i have 2 herniated disc so we got that mattress. seems to help SOME

but i don't exercise enough

but the tempurpedic feels good


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

ty for the tip md, I was looking at individual sizing, looked rather "gimmiky" to me.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I have both the visco elastic memory foam products and air-filled mattress in my home
Also some latex foam and plain innerspring with regular foam

The visco (temperpedic) is not for everybody
Those that like it or physically need it are happy
Some people have literally been praying for a mattress like that
But it's not for everybody

The air beds are basically overpriced bags of air
However, that doesn't mean you can't get a good one, or one that works for you
The one we've got isn't bad, but it's no dual control deal
It's one setting
And it's got a latex topper on top
So it ends up pretty good actually

The one I sleep on is a combo innerspring with some visco on top (built in)
Best of both worlds
Innerspring support, memory foam comfort on top

Basically what it comes down to is one thing is not right for everybody (or else their would only be one type out there)
Beware of buying one (solely) on someone else's recommendation
Did you ever rent a movie your friend recommended as the funniest thing...then you watch it just staring at it not laughing and wondering if he was high at the time or what?
Well, you don't want to do that with something you are supposed to spend 3000 hours a year in for the next 10 - 20 years

It's good to get other opinions, but the best thing is to test them
Spend as much time as you can on them...at least 10 minutes, 20+ is even better
You'll usually know right away if you don't like it
Figuring out if you do might take longer


----------

